# Seasonal and FF



## Seasoned 2020 (Dec 14, 2020)

So I have seen a few older posts on this , but I'm curious on how to know if you may be kept as a seasonal tm.I came back after being a seasonal tm years ago.I was hired into the FF position and while I have worked very diligently always been on time and not called out ,I noticed the recent schedule for last week and the next two weeks has me in other areas working .Is that the cue that I will be let go after Christmas? Hours went from 20 something a week to like 12 .I've seen others hours get trimmed but they also are hiring a few new people .Curious on what to expect .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

Take the hours.


----------



## Seasoned 2020 (Dec 14, 2020)

Oh I'm working what I am scheduled , but was just trying to figure out what their actual plan is .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

Seasoned 2020 said:


> Oh I'm working what I am scheduled , but was just trying to figure out what their actual plan is .


Please come in when scheduled. Keep on coming in.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Dec 14, 2020)

If they have you in other areas they probably want to keep you unless those other areas are cashiering because after the holidays fulfillment dies down drastically and there are in general few hours to go around. Last year we kept like 3 people and 2 of them went to other workcenters until covid. I noticed that they have started cutting hours for some of the really lazy seasonals, but you could always ask your fulfillment TL or GM TL what you can improve on and it also shows that you want to learn. I'm just a fulfillment captain, not a TL although I should be, but if it was if my ETL asked who I recommended we keep I'd gladly refer someone who asks questions and seeks to improve.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

We are not keeping any seasonal folks at my store.


----------



## Seasoned 2020 (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks so much for the positive response .I work my ass off when I am there and always try to be pleasant to others when I have a moment to talk .I started doing opu  the last 2 weekends and I like it .lol I get more done and less infs than sfs  .I noticed a few cashier schedules and cleaning detail is where I've been scheduled.I'll be diligent at whatever I'm scheduled to do though. I work a full-time job but have enjoyed Target and wouldn't mind staying after holiday even if it's only 10 hours a week .


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Dec 14, 2020)

Definately the biggest is availability, but try talking to your ETL about maybe just a shorter shift or two a week, but like hardlinesmaster said some stores just don't have the payroll in January as sales plumit to take on seasonals. All that matters is if you enjoyed it and there is always next year!


----------



## Times Up (Dec 14, 2020)

Seasoned 2020 said:


> . I work a full-time job but have enjoyed Target and wouldn't mind staying after holiday even if it's only 10 hours a week .


If you haven't done so, let your TL and ETL know you would like to be kept on.  

The year that I started out as a seasonal I had to tell my leaders several times that would like to be kept on. I told them that I understood hours are very low for the whole store right after the holidays, but would be fine with just one four hour shift a week until things picked up.


----------



## Seasoned 2020 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you.I will do that 😊


----------

